# Alpaca its just a Peruvian tall sheep . Maybe



## moikel

Alpaca the new wonder meat? They are farming them 30 minutes from my fishing shack. See them from car window on the drive up & back,didnt occur to me to eat one until now.On a couple of menu,s in town. After 3 seasons the fleece quality declines a bit so  so there s now a very small meat trade. Curiousity got the better of me after it was on the menu at the very hip Hungry Duck restaurant in Berry.Bride gave me the "eat that some other time big guy look"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  so I dont know what it tastes like. 

Getting a boned leg shortly. Not cheap. Any suggestions.Very lean apparently.Thinking a sort of a wet rub deal with some Peruvian chilli ,cumin,coriander,cilantro,parsley,garlic ,lime,cbp,onion .Smoke it over a pan of veal? stock,maybe some malbec red wine very South American .

I will post photos as soon as its delivered.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have never eaten an Alpaca, and Big Brown Doe Eyes would not have stopped me...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...If you can get your hands on Latin Foods, you need to make the perfect Peruvian Summer Salad...Papas A La Huancaina...Potato Salad with a Spicy Cheese Sauce...Really awesome! The hard part is finding the Aji Amarillo Chiles or  Paste...A spicy Yellow Chile Paste from a chile native to Peru...I had a Peruvian Student who's father own's 2 Peruvian Restaurants in the area I was living in at the time. She took me to meet dad and he gave me the recipe and taught me to make it...That one I can't find but all is not lost, from what I remember this one is Identical...Enjoy...JJ

http://www.food.com/recipe/papas-a-la-huancaina-114120


----------



## moikel

I know where to get that  chilli Jimmy J but its way across town. Alpacas have been a small acre hobby farm deal here for some years but it was all about the fibre until very lately. Im just curious now especially now I  worked out that the supplier is farm on the road to my weekender.He has pretty good website & is getting some traction in a pretty tough market.He is prepared to drop me some when hes delivering to a Peruvian influenced  restaurant near my work. 

They are cute little guys but so was the piglet in the movie  Babe didnt put me off pork.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Well I think you will be closer to trying it than me...At $100-200US per Kilo, plus shipping...My wife would be Smoking ME first...I'll be waiting for a taste Vicariously...JJ


----------



## moikel

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Well I think you will be closer to trying it than me...At $100-200US per Kilo, plus shipping...My wife would be Smoking ME first...I'll be waiting for a taste Vicariously...JJ


What the ...? I was giving this farmer grief over $28 a kg bone out. In all my time on this forum this is the first time meat ,any meat has been cheaper than the USA. I have to buy a restaurant cut so its likely to be 2-3 kg,he doesn't normally sell to public but he knows a kindred spirit ,helpful that Im down the road.Although where he is is upmarket weekend horse hobby farm set.Bankers,lawyers,plastic surgeons & Im oyster farmers,fisherman,dairy farmers & surfers. Each to their own.


----------



## mballi3011

Now I to have never eaten any Alpaca but I am in to try anything twice. You might have messed it up the first time. Now I have seen alot of commericials years ago about raising them here in Fla but I don't know anyone that has them. Maybe being an OLD surfer might help me to eat them too.


----------



## moikel

They got all trendy here for a while,but for some people they were just lawnmowers or something pretty to look at in the field. They are way easier to manage than,sheep,cattle or goats. Took people a while to get around to eating them.


----------



## venture

Can't wait for the report on this?

I thought they were just for sweaters?

Hope you get a young one.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel

I thought it was all about the fleece & hobby farmers selling stock to each other.The guy I  am dealing with has leased a butcher shop 10 min from my weekender.They break down the bodies there vacumm pack it then organize deliveries to the few restaurants that are supporting it. He has plugged into the 100k food movement,buy food from around you in season not shipped from where ever at $ & fuel emission.

The way they cut it looks interesting, apparently the neck is popular in winter for osso bucco!! Shanks are big movers & of course they do sausages. Theres a whole bunch of prime cuts,sirloin,rack etc. I went for a denver leg,they have Alpacas in Denver?? Im pretty keen to try it,should  arrive weds my time.


----------



## moikel

The website is primealpaca.com.au. Apparently some heavy hitter chef from LA Ricardo Zarante ,Mo Chica & Picca restaurants was one of the 350 food industry people who ate it here in Sydney last year for our Crave food festival.


----------



## moikel

Alpaca  delivery tomorrow. Taking a shoulder,on farmers advice. Apparently this farmer has 400 & another 700 grown on contract out west.Thats no hobby farm!! 

Got a bit to work out here.Might go to the Peruvian style restaurant & see how the chef does it. Then go forward from there.


----------



## moikel

OK here it is dont want to unwrap it at work,Alpaca guy changed it back to a leg &threw a bunch of sausages. Mind you I did give him some bottarga & a big jar of my salted sardines under oil.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Preety lean first impression. This must weigh 7pounds.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Now we see what happens...JJ


----------



## moikel

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Now we see what happens...JJ


Man what have gone & got myself in for. I seems you dont grill it,slow braise style of thing. It looks like the biggest leg of lamb that ever walked the earth. Lambasaurus
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Bone in but its got to 7 pound easy. It looks a bit venison like .Im going to have to bone it.Cut it into manageable bits.Nice colour . Maybe make some stock out of the bone & trimmings,put that in a tray under it with some Malbec red wine,wrap in caul fat
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Whole deal including sausages $50 +sardines & bottarga.


----------



## chef jimmyj

That's awesome...Now just ship a 2-3cm thick Steak over to the States and you will make your money back!...JJ


----------



## venture

That looks questionable?

Send it to me?

I will figure out what to do with it.  I will even report back.  Maybe?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel

Venture said:


> That looks questionable?
> 
> Send it to me?
> 
> I will figure out what to do with it.  I will even report back.  Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Dont know about looking questionable but it certainly got me asking myself a few. Im going to try the sausages tonight & see what Im dealing with taste wise. Maybe I  should be treating it like its a bit of beef. Rump roast or something. I got an invite to the Alpaca farm better not take the bride or Ill never get to cook it. I had to rename my sucking pig dish ,annoying teenager pig to get her to eat it. If she see an Alpaca live Im going to be the guy that shot Bambi ..again.


----------



## moikel

Seems like I estimated the weight same way I estimate my own ..under.Pulled this old guy round the dial so its 5kg+.Thought it was heavy walking to bus stop!! Even boned  out its got to be 5kg.


----------



## moikel

OK broke it up  in a way that made sense sort of.Saved the bone & a few bits for stock pot. I ended up with 5.2 kg of leg,2 kg thin sausages.The farmer must really like sardines!! I think I will roll & tie it up the a smaller piece middle of photo.Stuff it with something,try to keep it South American,wrap it in caul fat then smoke it over mesquite.


----------



## moikel

Sausages were good,taste somewhere between veal & lamb.If that makes sense. It looks pretty lean doesnt have a thick fat cap,doesnt taste like venison but looks a bit like it. He must have been a decent size Alpaca to yield 5.2 kg bone out in one leg. I  will tackle it saturday.If anybody has any relevant experience or a Peruvian neighbour,or went to Peru on holiday feel free to chime in. 

I could just  pot roast it but thats not what the forum is about. Farmer was firm on the  "Don't grill it" or fast cook it deal. I broke up the femur that went into stock pot.Stock has more of a lamb taste but milder & without that greasiness  lamb sometimes has.Stock pot option not that popular with canine garbage detail. .


----------



## alelover

Fascinating.  Can't wait to see how that turns out. BTW. They are having an Alpaca show around the corner from me in February.

http://carolinaalpacafarms.org/cac/


----------



## moikel

Im going to stop yacking & start smoking on saturday. I have plenty of meat to experiment with,just got to chart a course. Back leg isnt going to be the tender cut,Ive got a bit now that you guys would call bottom round (maybe). Rolled stuffed & smoked will be first hit out.


----------



## moikel

Missed a photo,it does look like the hogget ( 1 year old lamb) I remember from my youth.


----------



## moikel

OK I made a couple of decisions.I opened up the  piece that came from the inside trimmed some sinew out of it that was between muscle.Tidied it up a bit to make it easier to roll I  hope. I then  combined roasted red pepper,red shallots ,garlic,cbp,bacon,cilantro,in a fry pan & coioured it up. Added some water from the rehydrated chilli,some Inca brand from Peru & mulatto from Mexico,the chopped peppers,Alpaca stock,a shiraz/malbec red wine,cumin,paprika. Next decision will be whether to mix that with breadcrumbs.


----------



## moikel

OK went with breadcrumbs,spread mix  across meat rolled it tied it.I tried to use South American ingredients,bacon's a stretch but hey they have pigs over there.Ive got it neat side up for photo.Im going to save chilli water,stock & add shiraz/malbec to it.Put in a pan under my rolled roast to catch drippings.Will also keep it moist with the st
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
em.Malbec is the most successful red wine grape in Argentina & Chile.It goes in blends here,Ive had a great straight Malbec
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  at Boca grill an Argentinian restaurant that does that charcoal grilling very well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  75%of wine list was imported from Argentina. 

When I  was young you could buy rolled stuffed shoulder or breast of lamb in country town butchers.Stuffing was mostly breadcrumbs & parsley,very bland.My version is a bit" big city" but we all got to grow up. I figure 3 hours in MES at 100c over mesquite. Lets hope its tender by then ,but he was a big Alpaca.


----------



## venture

Can't wait for this one!

From your flavor description, I would treat it like lamb.  But tenderness?  They must be saying this is a tougher little critter.

Keep us posted, this is fascinating.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel

Running out to try to get caul fat now.930 AM  here. I dont know about the tenderness deal. Every recipe I  found was a braise,including a really good looking one involving,beer ,cilantro & lime. Traditional Peruvian.

Its not available retail at all. The idea was they were releasing it to chefs ,serving it at the big dinner for our Gourmet Food Festival,running free skills class for chefs so that was handled a particular way.So didnt get a bad rap early by people who ignored instructions & grilled it etc.

The head guy was a good old boy from the west of the

he state originally. Like me.Didnt need that much persuading to let me have a shot. Ive even got an open invitation to come to the farm.

I do figure Im eating older animal,but hes been standing around in a paddock in the gently rolling hills of old dairy country not running up & down the Andes in Peru.

 It will hit the MES  in about  4 hours time. Ive got 3+kg in the freezer so I ve got more options.


----------



## moikel

No caul fat,but friends at the butcher shop intrigued,especially the maoris who like the idea of giant legs of lamb.


----------



## moikel

OK we are out of the chute! Red wine ,water that the dried chilli soaked in,Alpaca stock,sliced onion ,1/2 head of garlic ,cbp,bayleaves
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,all in the pan which then didnt
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  fit into MES
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  so it got transferred to drip tray!! I went with mesquite first time with it as well. 3 hours at 100c is the plan.Wine for anybody interested is by Blue Manna (named after a type of crab) shiraz malbec


----------



## moikel

Sorry about the photo quality the camera  that I  used has been misplaced by wife after trip back in 2 cars from Greenwell Point.All these are from my phone.


----------



## venture

Why do I keep coming back to this post when others seem to take days for me to see them?

Red wine, chili, onion and garlic? Some bay leaves that look like the Mexican or California Bay Laurel in my area?

What could possibly go wrong from here?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel

Venture said:


> Why do I keep coming back to this post when others seem to take days for me to see them?
> 
> Red wine, chili, onion and garlic? Some bay leaves that look like the Mexican or California Bay Laurel in my area?
> 
> What could possibly go wrong from here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


I nailed it,I mean nailed it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.It was in MES for 2 1/2 at 100c .It was soft ,TENDER,MOIST it just sang.I made a little salad ,tomato,cucumber,onion,avocado,cilantro,dressed that with lime juice ,chilli oil,palm sugar,EVO   & did a few shop bought tortillas in a pan.It tastes like ... Alpaca.Not being a smart arse but its not interchangeable with another animal. Lamb is closest but it doesnt have the smell .I used bottom round I couldnt put my hand on my heart & say that a bit of lamb rump at $38 a plate in some up market joint would be more tender than this was. Backstrap yes but thats $30+ in the butcher shop.Cutlets are $25 a kg & this was leg off a bigger old guy Alpaca I knocked back the pan juices with some sherry vinegar,palm sugar & boiled it hard till iy was syrupy . Nice but it didnt need it


----------



## moikel

This is pretty rare but the way lamb is served here in top end restaurants,the outside had some chewy bits but I  didnt trim all the sinew because there was fat over it & but I  figured I needed it. Dam it was tasty.The stuffing was a good match.If this is my take on round or silverside whats prime cut like
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
er side whats prime cut like?


----------



## moikel

Bear view, you would have loved this mate!


----------



## moikel

Other half, got leftovers will take them up to butchers on monday. Cant get over how tender this was bearing in mind what cut it was. He must have had an easy life.No Andes mountain climbing for this guy. He must have sat around all day in the gently rolling green hills of the South Coast of the state his whole life.


----------



## alelover

Man that looks awesome. If the next throwdown is Alpaca you would surely win. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That should make some great sammies. It looks like roast beef. Great job.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Totally awesome Mick!..Looks amazing!...JJ


----------



## sprky

I would eat it in a heart beat.


----------



## venture

Superb!

I'll take mine just like that!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel

Sunday roast when I  was a kid was leg of lamb,roast potato"s,pumpkin,&a green veg. Gravy &/or mint sauce. In your lunch box the next day or minced & turned into shepherds pie. 

I have a wood fired oven,a pan big enough .A 5+kg leg would feed 16 people or 12 maori's . Stay tuned.

Thanks for all your kind words.I had a lot of fun with it from the moment I  saw it on the menu at the Hungry Duck,then tracking down the farmer & so on.

The traditional Peruvian dish with beer ,lime,cilantro will probably be next but thats stove top not smoked.


----------



## moikel

alelover said:


> Man that looks awesome. If the next throwdown is Alpaca you would surely win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should make some great sammies. It looks like roast beef. Great job.


I need help & lots of it to turn out pretty plates for throwdowns.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It does look like beef ,has that grain in the meat. I will do some more over time,great that the farmer is  a whistlestop on the way to our weekender. I better get a big batch of sardines underway for a contra deal.

Now IF I  could just get the camel guy to live up to his pitch


----------



## mballi3011

Ok I'm going out an buying a boomerang and spear gun and gone hunt me some alpaca's. I hear there are some down near Al in Sebring, FL Now that looks awesome and I'm quite sure it taste as good as it looks.


----------



## moikel

mballi3011 said:


> Ok I'm going out an buying a boomerang and spear gun and gone hunt me some alpaca's. I hear there are some down near Al in Sebring, FL Now that looks awesome and I'm quite sure it taste as good as it looks.


Had it cold for lunch its a lovely tasting meat. Probably good for you too but thats the last thing I  normally look at. Found a bunch of recipes down here ones that feel South American,lime,potato,peppers & others that just start from scratch Thai red curry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Maybe Al knows a farmer down your way prepared to try it out on the table. 

Did most my hunting with remington 223 but you can probablly get close enough to use a boomerang.Just duck if you miss so it dont come back like that scene in Mad Max 2.


----------



## slownlow

Wow that looks great!   You did a great job.  I'll bet it is very good.


----------



## moikel

Got a question for anybody whose watching. Ive got a 3.2 kg bit of Alpaca left closest label would be topside its the top bit in the photo I posted earlier in thread.

I have to attend a Pacific Islands Community forum on the 11th Feb. Im a speaker not the catering but I  would like to take the Alpaca in a way that it can be heated up in the kitchen at the venue. The headquarters of our largest construction & mining union.

I thought if I did it at home in the MES ,pulled it at the venue then I would just add to the menu.Serve it with flat bread/tortillas ,some salsa.Theres  a gas grill set up doing sausages etc.

So I see most guys pulling butts,can you pull other cuts of other animals?I figure Im the only Alpaca guy here but thats based on one game
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  maybe I should quit while Im ahead.

I dont want to have to carve it or cook it on site .Ive got a pretty full dance card that day. 

Any tips or suggestions most welcome. I can cook & I know my crowd, I dont cook for a living but I have worked on larger scale deals. I dont want to go out &  buy a bunch of pork butts , risks creating the wrong impression for Polynesians, given I am an invited speaker & guest.


----------



## gersus

You can pull beef and chicken. I know nothing about alpaca though, sorry. It would probably be something I would try at home before committing to an event like that.


----------



## slownlow

I would say, yes you can pull alpaca meat after finding this recipe:

http://www.laviande.com.au/content/...ca_wilgha_farm_jerusalem_artichoke_mash.shtml

of course I have 0 experience.


----------



## smokinhusker

Don't know about pulling alpaca, but that last dish you created from it looked simply awesome! I normally use alpaca wool for my needle crafts, but there's a few alpaca being raised about 1 1/2 mi from my house!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Wow

Nice

I can see Alpaca sausage .......

Watch out he spit on ya


----------



## moikel

nepas said:


> Wow
> 
> Nice
> 
> I can see Alpaca sausage .......
> 
> Watch out he spit on ya


I got sausages thrown in by the farmer they were pretty good if a little plain. Forum guys  could do some pretty wild fresh stuff Im sure.


----------



## moikel

slownlow said:


> I would say, yes you can pull alpaca meat after finding this recipe:
> 
> http://www.laviande.com.au/content/...ca_wilgha_farm_jerusalem_artichoke_mash.shtml
> 
> of course I have 0 experience.


Thanks I hadnt seen this .Laviande are another outfit in another state I think. The idea was that if I  can pull it which doesnt get done down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  it can just slot it into the catering. So I can do it the day before,bring it with flat bread etc Ive made a contribution with out taking over. Its 7pound  bit that  I am unlikely to find a use for given its just me & the wife  Its also summer here so  casseroles stew etc doesnt fit,thats why I  thought pulled  with salad was a fit.Polynesians ( maori,tongan,samoan) will eat it.


----------



## chef jimmyj

It is like any other muscle...Smoke it low and slow...Foil with some liquid and seasonings the crowd will enjoy, then let it go to 96-99*C and rest an hour...It will pull...Saw a guy on TV do pulled pork then simmer in a Coconut, Thai Red Curry sauce on tacos but flat bread will work...Your usual cast of characters in the sauce and top with Herbs, Green onion, Crispy Fried Shallot maybe some Mango or a Green Papaya salad...Sounds good to me...JJ


----------



## moikel

SmokinHusker said:


> Don't know about pulling alpaca, but that last dish you created from it looked simply awesome! I normally use alpaca wool for my needle crafts, but there's a few alpaca being raised about 1 1/2 mi from my house!


It was all about the fibre here until recently. But it seems that the meat is getting some interest. Im one for one as you guys say. Im going to drop in on the farm on my way to the weekender & get a better handle on it. Slownlow found a pulled recipe for me, that I  should have seen myself,that looks like a good template but I  may have to do it in the oven.Ill post it anyway.I may struggle to get it done in the MES in the time Ive got.


----------



## moikel

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It is like any other muscle...Smoke it low and slow...Foil with some liquid and seasonings the crowd will enjoy, then let it go to 96-99*C and rest an hour...It will pull...Saw a guy on TV do pulled pork then simmer in a Coconut, Thai Red Curry sauce on tacos but flat bread will work...Your usual cast of characters in the sauce and top with Herbs, Green onion, Crispy Fried Shallot maybe some Mango or a Green Papaya salad...Sounds good to me...JJ


Thanks I  knew you would be the go to guy.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Anytime Mick, I figure what ever don't break down in the Smoker, the simmer in the Sauce will get...Can be reheated in a Crock Pot or covered in an oven at 165*C...Post with the Recipe if you have time...JJ


----------



## moikel

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Anytime Mick, I figure what ever don't break down in the Smoker, the simmer in the Sauce will get...Can be reheated in a Crock Pot or covered in an oven at 165*C...Post with the Recipe if you have time...JJ


The whole pulled pork deal is not done down here so Im a bit out of my zone. I found a recipe for a traditional Peruvian stew that uses beer ,lime ,cilantro , chilli,potato's  that I  think will be  consumer friendly. I can do it on the friday night in the MES ,then take it to meeting saturday. Its the sort of thing where 20 people could turn up or a 100 people could turn up,nobody will be on time,at 102kg I will be the smallest guy in the room,all the Samoan women will have a hibiscus flower in their hair there will be lots of floral print shirts & talk about rugby.

I am a guest speaker sort of but its also a bring a plate deal or eat the grilled sausages,white bread etc. for the audience so I want to contribute as well.


----------



## moikel

http://www.primealpaca.com.au/ This my guy here if anybody is interested,they have put a lot of work into it .Some of the forum users might find the butchering parts interesting.


----------



## venture

You are evil!

Even finding a good choice of lamb in a supermarket here is difficult.  And then the price!

Now you bring us Alpaca?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Moikel said:


> The whole pulled pork deal is not done down here so Im a bit out of my zone. I found a recipe for a traditional Peruvian stew that uses beer ,lime ,cilantro , chilli,potato's  that I  think will be  consumer friendly. I can do it on the friday night in the MES ,then take it to meeting saturday. Its the sort of thing where 20 people could turn up or a 100 people could turn up,nobody will be on time,at 102kg I will be the smallest guy in the room,all the Samoan women will have a hibiscus flower in their hair there will be lots of floral print shirts & talk about rugby.
> 
> I am a guest speaker sort of but its also a bring a plate deal or eat the grilled sausages,white bread etc. for the audience so I want to contribute as well.


I think the stew would be good as well, but flat bread topped with stuff may be easier to eat standing up and milling around and socializing...Don't you think something different like pulled and sauced Alpaca would be interesting and special to these people?...I'm like you, I look for and like to try different things...No matter what you do, I'm sure it will be awesome...JJ


----------



## moikel

Venture said:


> You are evil!
> 
> Even finding a good choice of lamb in a supermarket here is difficult.  And then the price!
> 
> Now you bring us Alpaca?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


The price of meat in the US astounds me. You guys are such a big market I suppose its economies of scale .We always had lamb here but I cant get pork cheaper than $9 a kg belly ,butt, & Im a great believer in you get what you pay for.Theres a price war between the big supermarkets rump steak bulk pack $9 kg or there abouts Scotch $13kg but quality. Australia day public holiday tomorrow so a lot of lamb on sale very patriotic.


----------



## moikel

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I think the stew would be good as well, but flat bread topped with stuff may be easier to eat standing up and milling around and socializing...Do you think something different like pulled and sauced Alpaca would be interesting and special to these people...I'm like you, I look for and like to try different things...No matter what you do, I'm sure it will be awesome...JJ


I think adapt the stew to pulled,that flavour profile will work. I will follow your lead but use the beer ,herbs from stew recipe when I  foil it. Polynesians in their home islands got a lot of low grade meat from Australia & canned stuff.High carb taro,sweet potato lots of coconut not a lot of spice. Seafood. Maori eat lot of lamb, mutton,fish,sweet potato.They love their pork like all those Islands people.Once they get over here they broaden their tastes a bit.

They do their version of underground cooking for big parties,hangi in moari,umu in Samoan.They complain about Ausssie rocks not being up to scratch .They like basalt or volcanic stuff that dont shatter. Huge pieces of steel,chain,railway line ,rocks heated in the fire until they glow put in the hole covered over with a layer of palm leaves then meat ,potatoes arranged then covered again then dirt on top. Its really a giant steam. Same deal as Hawaii. 
In Tongan it is a great compliment to say to a women that you fancy "You are as fat as a pigs liver".  I figure they will eat what ever you put in front of them.


----------



## venture

Moikel, I hear what you are saying!

Without getting so political as to get myself thrown off the site?

I think we are following down the same road and will soon catch up.

It is a real shame that locally grown food products are so expensive.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel

Venture said:


> Moikel, I hear what you are saying!
> 
> Without getting so political as to get myself thrown off the site?
> 
> I think we are following down the same road and will soon catch up.
> 
> It is a real shame that locally grown food products are so expensive.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


We ship AAA grade wild seafood to Asia at prices that locals cant pay then import farmed seafood .A recent batch of farmed Chinese prawns(shrimp) was impounded because it was contaminated with wait for it ..cholera bacteria. I remain completely unconvinced about the safety of farmed Asian seafood.We have also had a hepatitis B outbreak traced to imported farmed fish.

Didnt mean to get on my high horse not the place for speechs
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but ya gotta wonder 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  is going on.


----------



## moikel

If its OK  I will leave this thread open until I  do the pulled Alpaca deal for 11th Feb.Im going to follow what Chef Jimmy J & others have shown me. I will adapt the stew ingredients into the baste & foiling liquids,beer ,cilantro,parsley ,oregano,garlic,lemon,lime,Alpaca stock,EVO .Then just apply the collective wisdom of the forum to the  smoke,foil,pull ,cant fail.

A big stack of flat bread, the same salad I  did in the post. I can heat it in the oven at the Union HQ,they have all the facilities.I will post photos, South American food served South Pacific  Islanders  ,cooked by a guy whose a mix of old time Aussie & old time Canadian makes perfect sense in a multicultural country.


----------



## chef jimmyj

That sounds like a great plan...Familiar yet different...I'm sure they will be thrilled with your work...JJ


----------



## moikel

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That sounds like a great plan...Familiar yet different...I'm sure they will be thrilled with your work...JJ


Thanks Chef JJ .I think I will do it friday night,pull it following what I  have learnt here.Then reboil all the pan/foiling juices ,dress the meat.Into the fridge then reheat the whole shebang at the venue.

Things I take for granted arent available back in the islands.Out here they get a lot more variety in their diet. I just used to laugh when I  saw the Tongan education teams  that  used to visit my University back in the day.When it came time for group photos they would hide any skinny girls up the back & put the much more desirable big girls down the front.


----------



## venture

Moikel that is all politics and money.  Just protectionism for the locals. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel

Bump for Java


----------



## leah elisheva

Just finding this thread now but love camel burgers, and llama burgers, so much, that I would love some juicy alpaca meat to eat! What a fabulous posting!!! Just beautiful!

On my list to try for 2015 or as soon as able, are bone in grilled zebra chops, raw horse meat tartare, smoked or grilled alpaca meat (burger or steak or any cut), raw moose - sliced as carpaccio - and Kuleto wine.

Now if given a chance to try swan, peacock, penguin, seahorse, snail eggs or 'snail caviar" - a white bulbous delicacy - or some others, I most certainly would; though my desired hunt/list is the former.

Again, great thread!!!

Happy new month!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## nrdk

Whatever happened with the pulled version? Got me looking up local Alpaca farms


----------



## moikel

I never got to the pulled version. I may still but I have to go to the farm gate to get the meat. I want to do like a standing rib roast next.


----------



## artesanoahumado

Ate it for two years up in the altiplano.....tough as old boots, even when stewed right down...good flavour tho!


----------

